# All pax get 5 stars



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

I fail to see the upside to rating packs down. Sure, it's great for Uber. It's incredibly risky for a driver. Pax can and will retaliate!
Correct me if I'm wrong. My understanding is this:
-Pax do not get deactivated for low ratings
-Pax find out right away what the driver rated them
-Pax can go back up to 3 days later and change their rating for the driver
-Driver's can never be too sure who rated them, as they are way too busy and the delay in rating ensures confusion
-Pax can much more easily tell which driver rated them, because they are taking so many fewer trips, and now the rating is immediate!
-Driver takes huge risk in rating down passenger who will then retaliate and possibly get them deactivated, passenger takes no risk in ratings as they never get deactivated, and there's no way a driver can confront their accuser!

Not to mention the fact, who's got the time to go back and mess around with ratings two and three days after the fact? Not I.

Go ahead, try to talk me into rating passengers down, I see no upside in it.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

To each his own. Once you been doing this long enough, you may see it differently. Rating PAX's down when they deserve it, lets other Driver's know if this PAX is a Putz or not. Some Driver's look at PAX's ratings and will leave the trouble one's alone.

Once again, to each his or her own.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't worry about retaliation. Yes they can see the changes in their rating immediately, but only if they look. 
Most pax don't go back into their app after the ride to rate us. But if they do go back into the app, the first thing they see across the bottom is 5 stars for them to rate us. At this point they still can't see their rating. 
I don't down rate pax all the time. But when I have, I've yet to get a retaliation. 

My advice would be to rate them the way you think they deserve. If you think it's hurting you, then stop


----------



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

I carry a notepad and document trouble rides. Date/drop off point/etc. Then a few weeks later I change the rating in the app. That helps avoid the revenge rating.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Let me see...

almost 2000 rides..

I've rated all but one a 5...

one 4 for making me wait while you looking at me through the store and continue to shop... kind of rude.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

yeah I don't agree with some ways drivers and pax rate each other. I don't agree for down rating a pax for not tipping like some drivers do. I don't agree with a pax down rating a driver for not offering water and mints.

it's not a perfect system. but I dont' think giving a blanket rating of 5 to everyone is fair either. if a pax changes their rating for me down in retaliation for giving them a 3 or 4, then that show of immaturity just reinforces my decision to rate them low. not worth my trouble to worry about it. my $.02


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberlyfting123 said:


> Let me see...
> 
> almost 2000 rides..
> 
> ...


2000 and that's your worst experience?

Personally I would not have down rated that pax. If fact, in wouldn't have rated her at all. 
Ride would have been canceled.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah...

When people ask me for my juiciest story: .... I don't have one 

yeah.. should have canceled.. but that was still when I was new to this...

I only really canceled on ONE person... she called me and yelled "WHERE ARE YOU?" and some profanity... I was not good with that.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Rating down passengers has no upside to the driver except on Lyft where it can guarantee you never get that passenger again. Well, except maybe making the driver feel better for taking a stab at the pax self-esteem, which is probably sometimes a worthwhile goal for that paxhole who you know rated you down anyway.

On Uber they can just get their rating reset with a message to support. If a passenger is rated 4.96,4.97,4.98,4.99 you know they are a good pax and probably a tipper or a super hot female, because they've done a ton of rides and almost never gotten a bad rating.

But otherwise it is a crapshoot because if they have a low rating it could be from drivers rating badly for not tipping or general grumpiness, and if the rating is high it could be a terrible monster pax that got his account reset and he managed to get through a couple of rides without acting up.

I fear the perfect 5 star passenger more than a passenger rated 4 stars or higher.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Rating down passengers has no upside to the driver except on Lyft where it can guarantee you never get that passenger again.
> 
> On Uber they can just get their rating reset with a message to support. If a passenger is rated 4.96,4.97,4.98,4.99 you know they are a good pax and probably a tipper or a super hot female, because they've done a ton of rides and almost never gotten a bad rating.
> 
> But otherwise it is a crapshoot because if they have a low rating it could be from drivers rating badly for not tipping or general grumpiness, and if the rating is high it could be a terrible monster pax that got his account reset and he managed to get through a couple of rides without acting up.


This COULD all be true but...It takes more EFFORT to Make Excuses for these A-Hole PAX's than it does to try to ELIMINATE them. Rate them down the way they do Drivers other wise We are saying this BS is okay. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I given four stars to passengers and received five in return. Seriously, if you get deactivated, drop below a 4.4, then maybe this line of work isn't for you.

As a passenger I always tip two $2 bills. My rating sits at 5.0. not all 5.0 are bad pax.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

driverx.nj said:


> This COULD all be true but...It takes more EFFORT to Make Excuses for these A-Hole PAX's than it does to try to ELIMINATE them. Rate them down the way they do Drivers other wise We are saying this BS is okay. Just my 2 cents.


You are certainly welcome to risk deactivation by down rating pax even though we know it means absolutely nothing in the end for them.
Me, no interest in it.
Risk to reward ratio...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

low rate short trips with no tip and rude pax . this way we all know its either a short ride or a crap pax.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> low rate short trips with no tip and rude pax . this way we all know its either a short ride or a crap pax.


I think that is a great idea and I have been doing that also. I would love to be warned about the lousy pick up and $3 fares.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

I usually don't take below a4.6 but this one was a select in a nice area sitting at a 4.3 but it was 6am ping. What the heck let's check this one out. Get to her house she comes out with her luggage offers me a coffee and we're on our way for a $50 ride to the airport. Very pretty upscale woman,. Pleasant conversation. At this point I'm wondering when I will see her head spin around and freak out and get choked out from behind! Never happened,. And to top it off she gave me a hug when I got her bag out of the trunk, along with a $10 bill! You just never know! After that one I will never skip a select for low rating

X maybe


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

driverx.nj said:


> To each his own. Once you been doing this long enough, you may see it differently. Rating PAX's down when they deserve it, lets other Driver's know if this PAX is a Putz or not. Some Driver's look at PAX's ratings and will leave the trouble one's alone.
> 
> Once again, to each his or her own.


Not in Chicago -- we don't get to see the ratings of passengers - which in my opinion makes the whole rating system in Chicago worthless


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sam D said:


> Not in Chicago -- we don't get to see the ratings of passengers - which in my opinion makes the whole rating system in Chicago worthless


Yeah that would suck pretty good


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Loomis24 said:


> Yeah that would suck pretty good


It sucks not just pretty good - its sucks the suck outta "this sucks"


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

If you --

Try to tell me how to drive and/or navigate to the destination. (The ring on my finger is a 2 million mile Safe Driving award. I train students how to drive tractor-trailers in OTR operations. I think after 26 years I know WTF I'm doing.)
Ask me to stop somewhere along the way and don't ask if I'd like anything. (I probably don't, and if I do I'll buy it myself, but I appreciate the courtesy!)
Climb over the seats to the 3rd row without folding them down.
Order Uber X, but decide because I have a large SUV that you can just "fit a couple more" at no additional charge.
Discuss among yourselves how good your dinner and drinks were, but don't leave me a tip.
Rip a stinky fart that requires me to spray orange deodorizer after you leave.
Leave your empty drink cup or beer can in my car.
Spill your drink in my car because you are a drunken klutz.
Make racially or sexually insensitive comments or attempts at humor.
You will be down rated to four stars. Any two or more of the above is an automatic three star rating (or lower), and I won't be graced with the pleasure of your company in the future.

And no, I'm not going to give you any advance forewarning of these rules. If you act like a ******bag in a bar, you get kicked out. Why would you think that my car is any different?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Loomis24 said:


> I usually don't take below a4.6 but this one was a select in a nice area sitting at a 4.3 but it was 6am ping. What the heck let's check this one out. Get to her house she comes out with her luggage offers me a coffee and we're on our way for a $50 ride to the airport. Very pretty upscale woman,. Pleasant conversation. At this point I'm wondering when I will see her head spin around and freak out and get choked out from behind! Never happened,. And to top it off she gave me a hug when I got her bag out of the trunk, along with a $10 bill! You just never know! After that one I will never skip a select for low rating
> 
> X maybe


That reminds me there was a time a lady hugged me once when I dropped her off at her car and helped her get the snow off of her roof. Was very sweet. I think it was the only time in my life I have ever been hugged by someone who is not at least 20 years older than I am.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> I fail to see the upside to rating packs down. Sure, it's great for Uber. It's incredibly risky for a driver. Pax can and will retaliate!
> Correct me if I'm wrong. My understanding is this:
> -Pax do not get deactivated for low ratings
> -Pax find out right away what the driver rated them
> ...


That reminds me. I have riders from May that I need to change ratings from 5 to 1. Thanks for the reminder



El Cemento said:


> I fail to see the upside to rating packs down. Sure, it's great for Uber. It's incredibly risky for a driver. Pax can and will retaliate!
> Correct me if I'm wrong. My understanding is this:
> -Pax do not get deactivated for low ratings
> -Pax find out right away what the driver rated them
> ...


Here is an entry in my notes in my iPhone:

*5/16/17 - Jake - pool - 4.69 - picked up 15 Florence Ave and dropped off st 75 Middle St,. He farted in car and told me to smell the aroma. I will change his rating to 1 later on.*


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

How many times do you think you can go back and change different peoples ratings before Uber stops actually changing them and just starts humoring you?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I think the Rider only sees one decimal place in their rating. At least they used to. This means all they see is a rounded number that doesn't change much for each rating if they use uber a lot. They could be on 4.8 for a long time since 4.75, .76 .77 .78 .79 4.81 .82 .83 .84 would all get rounded up or down to 4.8. The driver sees both decimal places. Really I haven't seen a lot of difference between a 4.7 rider and a 4.9 rider, maybe a little, it just depends on time of day and trip.



El Cemento said:


> I fail to see the upside to rating packs down. Sure, it's great for Uber. It's incredibly risky for a driver. Pax can and will retaliate!
> Correct me if I'm wrong. My understanding is this:
> -Pax do not get deactivated for low ratings
> -Pax find out right away what the driver rated them
> ...


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't pass up a ping based on pax rating, and I always give 5 stars because I care (not).


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jfinks said:


> I think the Rider only sees one decimal place in their rating. At least they used to. This means all they see is a rounded number that doesn't change much for each rating if they use uber a lot. They could be on 4.8 for a long time since 4.75, .76 .77 .78 .79 4.81 .82 .83 .84 would all get rounded up or down to 4.8. The driver sees both decimal places. Really I haven't seen a lot of difference between a 4.7 rider and a 4.9 rider, maybe a little, it just depends on time of day and trip.


Just looked at my rider app and it shows to two decimal places.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't always give 5 stars. If I feel like I gave a good long trip and tried to make it enjoyable for the rider and they were quiet and didn't tip I will do a 4. If they were extra demanding of my time for a low min fare and didn't tip I would probably rate a 3. I've only rated one 1 star, maybe 2.



Uberfunitis said:


> Just looked at my rider app and it shows to two decimal places.


Hmm, they must have changed it, but even then for a rider that uses uber a lot it takes a lot to move a bunch. It would help if uber only updated pax ratings once a week so it masks the driver ratings some.


----------



## brad4560 (Apr 27, 2017)

5 stars here for 98 percent of my rides. i've been blessed with great PAX, think i gave two fours and i can't remember the reason.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Isn't there a window of time where that opportunity to rate disappears?
72 hours I think I read somewhere?
If I could rate and not worry about retaliation I would def be more critical of pax.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I fear the perfect 5 star passenger more than a passenger rated 4 stars or higher.


I completely agree.

I have two rating systems depending on the city:

City 1:
5 stars = tip or generally excellent pax that didn't make me wait, gave me the impression that they were extremely grateful for the ride and respected me and my vehicle
4 stars = generally everybody else
3 stars = made me wait and seemed ungrateful and disrespectful (these are likely the ones to worry about when it comes to retaliation)
2 stars = a d!ck who does everything wrong but puke in my car
1 star = pukers or people I have to kick out of my car

Anyone 3 stars or lower, cancels on me or gets a cancellation fee from me gets unpaired so I don't ever have to worry about them again.

Cities 2 & 3 (no one tips):
5 stars = doesn't make me wait
4 stars = doesn't make me wait, but slams doors
1 star = literally everyone else

The kids in these towns are so disrespectful and I don't understand why they have the high ratings they do (maybe it has something to do with this thread). They try to sneak alcohol, drugs, and extra people into my car then complain when I won't allow it, like they're entitled to break the law. It's so bad that seeing a pax with toes on the curb is the highlight of my night.

Edit: Oh, and no pax rated under 4.75 get a ride from me unless it's the airport, because I'm not waiting another round to gamble there's somebody better


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Loomis24 said:


> And to top it off she gave me a hug when I got her bag out of the trunk, along with a $10 bill


I would assume that this is the response for being rated so low and it shows that both pax and drivers can be trained to perform more like decent human beings if motivated by an arbitrary rating system. I can't imagine a hug and a tip would get anything less than a 5 star, so I doubt she did that on the other rides. Even if the hug is unwanted, the $10 makes up for it.


----------



## John Holmes (Jun 28, 2017)

I started to give all that don't tip a 1 star rating.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

John Holmes said:


> I started to give all that don't tip a 1 star rating.


just watch out for the retaliatory one star in return.


----------



## John Holmes (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah I read a form about that but I haven't seen or heard of anyone retaliating for it. I'm not too worried about it honestly


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

OK, stupid question alert from a noob - do I have the ability to rate pax like a day or two *after* the ride or do I have to rate immediately?


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Signal Twenty said:


> OK, stupid question alert from a noob - do I have the ability to rate pax like a day or two *after* the ride or do I have to rate immediately?


You have to rate immediately. Uber can still send you a request before you rate, but it won't let you do anything else (like start or cancel the next ride) until you rate.

Some drivers make notes of the bad pax so they can email Uber later and change the rating. I think you have to go find that specific trip in your trip log and click on "help." Somewhere buried deep in the "help" section is an option to "change passenger rating."


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> I think that is a great idea and I have been doing that also. I would love to be warned about the lousy pick up and $3 fares.


 if we all did this the same way think of the advantage we would have and terrible pax during bar hours we could avoid completely.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Riders have been trained not to tip us, I believe that if you are going to down-rate a pax just for not tipping, you really should not be driving for Uber or Lyft. Get over yourselves...Uber looks to be changing that, in the meanwhile, put signs in your car!


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

CenCal559 said:


> Riders have been trained not to tip us, I believe that if you are going to down-rate a pax just for not tipping, you really should not be driving for Uber or Lyft. Get over yourselves...Uber looks to be changing that, in the meanwhile, put signs in your car!


Americans have been "trained" to tip for decades. Simply put, things are cheaper than they normally would be so the customer can determine the final price by tipping to reflect the level of service they received. Granted, Uber pax have been trained not to tip and in the beginning (when drivers were making $20+ per hour AFTER EXPENSES) tipping really wasn't necessary. Making that kind of hourly virtually guarantees excellent customer service.

But anyone with half a brain and a dial-up internet connection can see the stories across the country about drivers upset about low pay and realize that paying under $5 for what used to cost $10 plus tip (with taxis) is a price drop that isn't sustainable for anyone unless there's a tip incentive.

I think 1-starring is a little harsh just for not tipping, but down-rating a pax for not tipping is a good way for us drivers to let each other know whether a pax tips or not. If I get a pax with a 4.97 who doesn't tip... well, they're getting a 4 star so I can do my part to bring that pax's rating down to a level that reflects their true quality as a pax. I don't feel bad because ultimately, the next driver that gets them will likely see a 4.95 and think, "Oh sweet! A tipper!" and they get a no-wait ride. Once disappointment sets in for that driver, he could do the same.

So if enough of us actually rate pax appropriately, we can get them all to a rating that accurately reflects them and hopefully at some point, the pax will say, "Hey, how'd I get down to a 4.76? What have I been doing wrong?" A few clickity-clacks on the interwebs later, and hopefully they'll solve the riddle of the dwindling 5-star. 

I have my doubts about in-app tipping, as happy as I am for it. My Lyft pax virtually all get 5 stars because I have to assume they will tip and it's almost more hassle than it's worth to go back and change the rating once I find out they didn't.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> If you --
> 
> Try to tell me how to drive and/or navigate to the destination. (The ring on my finger is a 2 million mile Safe Driving award. I train students how to drive tractor-trailers in OTR operations. I think after 26 years I know WTF I'm doing.)
> Ask me to stop somewhere along the way and don't ask if I'd like anything. (I probably don't, and if I do I'll buy it myself, but I appreciate the courtesy!)
> ...


Just an FYI, according to the docs, Lyft will not match you with someone you gave a 3 to, Uber will not match you with someone you gave a 1 to. So you might want to adjust down if you don't want to see them again (and I certainly don't blame you)!.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Nomad said:


> Americans have been "trained" to tip for decades. Simply put, things are cheaper than they normally would be so the customer can determine the final price by tipping to reflect the level of service they received. Granted, Uber pax have been trained not to tip and in the beginning (when drivers were making $20+ per hour AFTER EXPENSES) tipping really wasn't necessary. Making that kind of hourly virtually guarantees excellent customer service.
> 
> But anyone with half a brain and a dial-up internet connection can see the stories across the country about drivers upset about low pay and realize that paying under $5 for what used to cost $10 plus tip (with taxis) is a price drop that isn't sustainable for anyone unless there's a tip incentive.
> 
> ...


I want tips like the next guy, but if they are good passengers and polite and not slam your door, why down rate them. I seriously would like to be tipped, but it is not fair to lower a rating for no gratuity. I am fighting myself on this one, I have thought about it, but there are retaliations of others. Low ratings mean more to drivers, pax do not really care.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

SkullandCross said:


> I carry a notepad and document trouble rides. Date/drop off point/etc. Then a few weeks later I change the rating in the app. That helps avoid the revenge rating.


Good strategy. I will not pick up any PAX less then 4.5. No exceptions. Drivers that do, do so at their own risk as far I am concerned. This is the only thing drivers can do at the moment to discourage bad behavior. The sense of entitlement of a lot of these PAX that are paying less then bus fare is outrageous. I swear many of them have the attitude that they own you and your car. I would add that is something that UBER in their war with drivers has only encouraged. Hopefully that will begin to change.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

CenCal559 said:


> Riders have been trained not to tip us, I believe that if you are going to down-rate a pax just for not tipping, you really should not be driving for Uber or Lyft. Get over yourselves...Uber looks to be changing that, in the meanwhile, put signs in your car!


 downrating for not tipping alone. i agree with you. but no tip with short ride or 4 ppl with luggage , yes i will down rate them according to their rating =, as a way of warning other drivers this is not the ideal trip. and no signs dont work. i wouldnt put a sign up.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> That reminds me. I have riders from May that I need to change ratings from 5 to 1. Thanks for the reminder
> 
> Here is an entry in my notes in my iPhone:
> 
> *5/16/17 - Jake - pool - 4.69 - picked up 15 Florence Ave and dropped off st 75 Middle St,. He farted in car and told me to smell the aroma. I will change his rating to 1 later on.*


Why are you accepting pools?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

SkullandCross said:


> I carry a notepad and document trouble rides. Date/drop off point/etc. Then a few weeks later I change the rating in the app. That helps avoid the revenge rating.


I wish I had the same persistence as you.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I agree. I am just terrified of someone giving me a poor score in retaliation. Do you think any pax really do that?



SkullandCross said:


> I carry a notepad and document trouble rides. Date/drop off point/etc. Then a few weeks later I change the rating in the app. That helps avoid the revenge rating.


How can you change their ratings? I cannot find that option.


----------



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I agree. I am just terrified of someone giving me a poor score in retaliation. Do you think any pax really do that?
> 
> How can you change their ratings? I cannot find that option.


Ok, it's rather lengthy:
Go to earnings tab>Earnings this week>change date to date of rider issue>weekly summary>select date of trip in question>click on trip at bottom>help>issue with a rider>I want to change my rating for a rider.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> I fail to see the upside to rating packs down. Sure, it's great for Uber. It's incredibly risky for a driver. Pax can and will retaliate!
> Correct me if I'm wrong. My understanding is this:
> -Pax do not get deactivated for low ratings
> -Pax find out right away what the driver rated them
> ...


If you give a 1 you will get a 1 almost guaranteed. You have to give a 5 and adjust it later. I think you have two weeks to make an adjustment request. I would wait until the last day possible to be safe. It is the only way to do it at present. The ones that would not have rated you at all, as soon as they see their rating drop will surely given you a 1 star straight away.

The system in place is terrible. Of course UBER must know all this. Any 1 star given by a PAX should prompt an investigation to find out the reason why, which would quickly reveal it was bogus, made in retaliation.

Of course any later adjustment request ASSUMES that UBER actually does the change. Since they don't care what a PAX is rated, we have no guarantees.

Drivers rating passengers should be voluntary. We should not be forced to rate every PAX on every trip, nor should be forced to give them an artificial 5 for fear of being downgraded.


----------



## maximumuber (Aug 7, 2015)

I see that ratings outside of nyc is a big deal. I usually drive mornings where most of the passengers are going to work, they get in, get out 5 stars then move on to the next one. Most of the morning working passengers is where I receive most of the 5 stars and of course I give them 5 stars. 

When I do work afternoon to evening shift its when I get rude entitlement passengers. Depending on the rudeness and entitlement attitude, not only will I give 1 star right away, but I'll sometime contact Uber with a "issue with rider behavior" on top of it. 

Also rider ratings dont matter, its not like they'll be deactivated. I have picked up passenger with less than 4.7 ratings like 2.3, 2.6 and they gave me no problems. And I've also picked up 4.7+ passengers that had attitude, I sure gave them a 1 star with the quickness.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just an FYI, according to the docs, Lyft will not match you with someone you gave a 3 to, Uber will not match you with someone you gave a 1 to. So you might want to adjust down if you don't want to see them again (and I certainly don't blame you)!.


Uber will not unmatch you unless you specifically ask them to. It doesn't matter if you give them a 1.



Emp9 said:


> downrating for not tipping alone. i agree with you. but no tip with short ride or 4 ppl with luggage , yes i will down rate them according to their rating =, as a way of warning other drivers this is not the ideal trip. and no signs dont work. i wouldnt put a sign up.


No tip is not an "ideal" trip, either.

I'd rather have a $3 trip with a $2 tip than a $4 trip with no tip. I drive a shorter distance with the first one AND make more.

Tips are more cost efficient than a longer trip, because they cost the driver no time and no miles.



SkullandCross said:


> Ok, it's rather lengthy:
> Go to earnings tab>Earnings this week>change date to date of rider issue>weekly summary>select date of trip in question>click on trip at bottom>help>issue with a rider>I want to change my rating for a rider.


Or go to account>help>trip issues and refunds and you'll see a list of all trips, starting with the most recent.

I think it's faster that way. You don't have to go all the way back to the beginning to do each one, either.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber will not unmatch you unless you specifically ask them to. It doesn't matter if you give them a 1.


I was of the same opinion but someone recently quoted a help page which I saw then but I can't find now that explicitly stated that they would not rematch a 1 rating.


----------

